# Datenstruktur ”Liste” Bitte um Hilfe



## vovain (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo! 

Wir müssen diese Auf gabe lösen und habe schon Sehr viel zeit verbracht.

Bitte Hilft uns.

Hier ist die Aufgabe.

Schreiben Sie die Klassen Liste und Element, stellen Sie sicher, dass die in der Test-Klasse verwendeten
Variablen in ihrer Klasse vorhanden sind und den richtigen Typ haben. Sie können der Übersicht halber für
jede Klasse eine eigene java-Datei (im selben Verzeichnis) anlegen. Kompilieren Sie Ihre Klassen zusammen
mit der Test-Klasse – mit ”javac *.java” können Sie alle java-Dateien in einem Verzeichnis kompilieren. Die
Ausführung der Test-Klasse sollte 23 42 23 als Text ausgeben




```
public class ListenTest {

	static Liste liste; 

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		//erzeuge eine neues Objekt der Klasse Liste
		liste = new Liste();
		//erstelle ein neues Element als erstes Element der Liste und setze den Wert auf 23... 
		liste.erstes = new Element();
		liste.erstes.wert = 23;
		//erstelle ein neues Element als Nachfolger des ersten Elements der Liste und setze den Wert auf 42... 
		liste.erstes.nachfolger = new Element();
		liste.erstes.nachfolger.wert = 42;
		//erstelle ein neues Element als Nachfolger des Nachfolgers des ersten Elements der Liste und setze den Wert auf 23... 
		liste.erstes.nachfolger.nachfolger = new Element();
		liste.erstes.nachfolger.nachfolger.wert = 23;

		//die Werte der Liste der Reihe nach als Text ausgeben
		printListe();
	}

	public static void printListe() {
		//starte am Anfang der Liste
		Element element = liste.erstes;
		//solange das gewählte Element tatsächlich existiert...
		while (element != null) {
			//...gibt den Wert als Text aus...
			System.out.print(element.wert + " ");
			//...und springe zum Nachfolger des aktuellen Listenelements
			element = element.nachfolger;
		}
		System.out.println();
	}

}
```


Wir haben in die Klasse Liste sachen eingeführt damit mit wir mit dem Punktoperator arbeiten könne, doch es funktionier nicht. 


```
public class Liste{
static Element erstes;

erstes = new Element();
erstes.wert = 23;
ersetes.nachfolger = new Element();
erstes.nachfolger.wert = 42;
erstes.nachfolger.nachfolger = new Element();
erstes.nachfolger.nachfolger.wert = 23;
```

Und natürlich die Klasse Elemen


```
Public class Element{
int wert;
Liste nachfolger = new Liste();
Liste nachfolger.nachfolger = new List();
```


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## vovain (3. Nov 2009)

Ich neu Hier. Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht aufgepas habe ich habe meinen Ansatz auch prisentiert.


----------



## vovain (4. Nov 2009)

Habe geschaft!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber ihr habt mir sowieso nicht geholfen nur VERSCHOBEN


----------



## faetzminator (4. Nov 2009)

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gerne gemacht - bei konkreten Fragen oder Problemen sehr gerne geholfen


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2009)

> Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gerne gemacht


ja schon, aber er hat doch eigeninitaitvie gezeigt...

@vovain: du musst eine Frage stellen oder sagen was nicht geht...


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ja schon, aber er hat doch eigeninitaitvie gezeigt...
> 
> @vovain: du musst eine Frage stellen oder sagen was nicht geht...


Nachdem verschieben hat er seinen Code vorgestellt, aber eine Frage habe ich bis jetzt nciht entdecken können 

Naja, Ende gut, alles gut...


----------

